# Bench press types??



## mikeystrong (Jul 30, 2013)

Difference between bodybuilding and powerlifting bench press style - YouTube







Hey bros, im back. Took about a month off anasci. Been busy as fuck workin out of town and shit. What you guys think about this video? I recieve alot of compliments on my chest and delts in the gym and public. I didnt rly know there was 2 definite styles of bench press like this guy is saying, bodybuilder style vs powerlifter style. Is this legit or just a stupid video? My bench style is more alike to the powerlifter. The was he describes the bodybuilder style seems stupid to me, less squeeze and pressing force for myself atleast.


----------



## Thor (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hey Mikey*

welcome back bro, life can sometimes be crazy i know,
when i looked at the pic I thought that was Charles Glass...anyway I didnt see a HUGE difference in those but certainly the grip is somewhat wider and arms are flared out a bit more in the BBer style, I actually do both and just alternate week to week, personally I like the PL style better and feel its much easier on my shoulders.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 31, 2013)

next chest day im going to go wider on my grip and drop the weight over top of the upper pec instead of the lower, and drop my elbows out sideways instead of lower by my waist. Ill just see how it feels durring and the next day. Worst case scenario it sucks and i get a bad chest day, one fucked up day cant hurt, especialy just one exercise.


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 1, 2013)

be careful with bb style b presssing.  i did that for years and used that style up and over a nickle.i'm sitting in a sling and ice pump wrap after major shoulder surgury. don't go crazy on poundages bb style. the guy doing powerstyle was really halfway between power and bbing style.good luck....T


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 1, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> be careful with bb style b presssing.  i did that for years and used that style up and over a nickle.i'm sitting in a sling and ice pump wrap after major shoulder surgury. don't go crazy on poundages bb style. the guy doing powerstyle was really halfway between power and bbing style.good luck....T



Yes, yes, yes! I have not benched in years due to shoulder injuries cause by benching BB style. I'll do inclines and declines because those angles work for my shoulders but I doubt I will ever flat bench again.


----------



## mikeystrong (Aug 1, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Yes, yes, yes! I have not benched in years due to shoulder injuries cause by benching BB style. I'll do inclines and declines because those angles work for my shoulders but I doubt I will ever flat bench again.



Wow no flat bench. So you do decline for lower pec mass? I do ALOT of dips for my lower chest, usualy after flat bench.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 2, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> Wow no flat bench. So you do decline for lower pec mass? I do ALOT of dips for my lower chest, usualy after flat bench.



I still use Flat DB. I can turn my hands at a slight angle to reduce stress on the shoulder. 

If it hasn't held me back, why add it?


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 2, 2013)

I to use two different styles depending on if I'm lifting heavy for trying to get a good pump my power lifting style is actually below the nipple with my elbows in almost at a 45 degree angle my bodybuilding style is almost identical to how they just played it I know what you mean about having to be careful using the bodybuilding style I was lifting powerlifting heavyweights using bodybuilding style and ripped my pic and it put me out for 2 years


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 2, 2013)

sorry bout the injury  .     pulled a DL or two havent ya? avatar.
stacked back.  hey glad you are here. post away brother.
AA   remember the old saying  you dont have to bench 500lbs, just look like you can.  for bbers of course.  my bud getting ready for  North Amercans never flat benches. kind of a conundrum for me.loved moving heavy flat bench wt but love being able to train and not be hurt even more. simple style change may have saved me lots of cumulative damage.   you can build great pecs without flat bb bench.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 2, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> sorry bout the injury  .     pulled a DL or two havent ya? avatar.
> stacked back.  hey glad you are here. post away brother.
> AA   remember the old saying  you dont have to bench 500lbs, just look like you can.  for bbers of course.  my bud getting ready for  North Amercans never flat benches. kind of a conundrum for me.loved moving heavy flat bench wt but love being able to train and not be hurt even more. simple style change may have saved me lots of cumulative damage.   you can build great pecs without flat bb bench.



I agree I got caught up I think I was showing off a little bit when I tore my pec... This might sound a little sad but I'm actually kind of afraid to go heavy I'm using a constant time under tension method of working out not going completely down to my chest and not completely locking out and I'm getting amazing hypertrophy and I actually look like I could bench a ton even though it's nowhere near where it used to be and I'm okay with it oddly enough like you said you don't have to bench 500 pounds just look like it other than that I don't really have anything to prove anymore so anyway. Also yes I have none a heavy deadlifts or two in my lifetime but not recently laugh out loud I just look like I have I am going to start lifting again its just a tough workout. 

So for the time being I am going to lift as light as I can while still being able to get hyper trophic results at the point where that is no longer causing me to have growth then I will get heavier in other words I'll do as little as I can as long as it's causing me to grow only offer to avoid injury.


----------

